# Sofia , capital of Bulgaria (my photos)



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

So here are some of my photos from Sofia downtown , they've been posted already in other section, and I hope they'll reach more popularity here. 

late April 2008:


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

end of May, 2008:


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm going to add some new stuff soon, I hope I'll be able to catch some good weather before the end of the fall here. The city is very colorful and charming during the autumn


----------



## calugaru (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks, interesting to see Sofia's city center. Would be nice to also get an idea of the residential districts where most people live.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

really cool!


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Ivanski said:


> I'm going to add some new stuff soon, I hope I'll be able to catch some good weather before the end of the fall here. The city is very colorful and charming during the autumn


I like your photos, they are very nice
hopefully one day i ll visit Sofia


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

I didn't know Sofia had so much classical architecture.


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

EDIT: double post


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

We don't often see Sofia here. Looks like a charming city to me.
It's on my _to-visit _list now.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice! Thanks for sharing kay:


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

aston martin' are very popular there, what? 

BTW: great architecture...!


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

Manolo_B2 said:


> aston martin' are very popular there, what?


It's an EE thing


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

sofia is the kind of city that i love the most. very clean, active, dense downtown with mountains in the background. beautiful.


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*...*and the last part from today


----------



## Делян (Feb 5, 2006)

MNiemann said:


> sofia is the kind of city that i love the most. very clean, active, dense downtown with mountains in the background. beautiful.


clean Sofia is not..... (I'm not trying to sound like Yoda).


----------



## Делян (Feb 5, 2006)

Ivanski,
more winter pictures, please.........


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

WoW Sofia is very beautiful , some really nice arhitecture there and I don't know what are you crying about in your own sub-forums.

What's the purpose of this two:



>


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

First one is the university building and I think the 2nd one will be used as the seat of Bulgaria's parliament in the future.


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeap first one is the main building of Sofia University , build in the late 19th century and later enlarged in the early 20th.

The other is a view of the so called Largo- the building in the middle is the ex-commie party house , (where the parliament will be moved soon) on the left is the old department store TZUM + some government offices and on the right Sheraton hotel + the presidency. It is kinda interesting type of architecture -the so called soc-classicism ,built in 1950s. And the cranes are for a metro line construction.

The problem in the city is the lack of order and bad maintenance mostly, which often leave a bad impression.


----------



## zzibit (Apr 17, 2006)

@Ivanski very nice.
the trees are blossoming I see


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

I like the church and trees in the plaza, post#36, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

zzibit said:


> @Ivanski very nice.
> the trees are blossoming I see


It's still kinda early, by the end of April everything will be blooming and colorful


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Good job, Ivanski, keep posting here  Our capital is great whatever we say :cheers::cheers:


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Beautiful city. Thank you for posting these, it looks sort of like Odesa but in better condition.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice updated photos Ivansky  kay:


----------



## ataknoT (May 1, 2009)

Would you allow me to add some pictures of old Sofia? I admit, images are not top quality but these are the capabilities of my humble camera.


----------



## ataknoT (May 1, 2009)




----------



## ataknoT (May 1, 2009)




----------



## ataknoT (May 1, 2009)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

I particularly like this renovation:

http://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s275/ataknoT/IMG_0100.jpg

Very nice shots. Sofia really seems to have much more old architecture than the average German city.


----------



## zzibit (Apr 17, 2006)

so much hidden beauty. the municipality really needs to get on the building renovation agenda soon.


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm posting update as well.


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

on the next page = >


----------



## smokiboy (Aug 30, 2007)

Great photos of Sofia. It reminds me of Beograd.


----------



## sipher (Oct 19, 2006)

*Sofia streets*

http://www.sofiastreetstyle.com/?cat=3


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome updates about Sofia city :cheers:


----------



## art128 (Nov 3, 2008)

First of all, excellent photos ! I really like the way you spot things in that beautiful city that is Sofia..
Also, I was wondering where that building (the one with the big concrete "column" ) stands in the city .. ?



Ivanski said:


> *...*



Thanks in advance.

-Arthur.


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Ivanski said:


>


That sign says moda italia :lol:


----------



## JloKyM (Mar 3, 2007)

^^This is the Lozenec municipality building


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Very nice shots all round!


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Gzdvtz (Oct 25, 2009)

Manolo_B2 said:


> BTW: great architecture...!


My, I wanna know what you're smoking :tongue2:


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanx all ,I'm waiting to get snowy and i'll make some updates.


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

St. Alexander Nevsky cathedral and square 
An attempt to enter the Guinness book of records by forming the world's longest chain-dance (horo-dance).










The horo dance is typical for the people on the Balkans. It is mainly played on big holidays or family gatherings - such as weddings for example. The guests take each other's hands forming a chain and start dance in uniform step, which varies from the type of music played.


----------



## lysandros (Oct 11, 2008)

Sofia rocks!
really nice!!


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

a couple of modern buildings in Sofia thanks to JloKyM


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

some night pics thanks to Rumex


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

thanks to Svetoslav,Rumex and BG_PATRIOT :cheers:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

I demand Christmas pics!


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

You gotta wait til the end, just like with any other presents


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

Does Sofia mean wisdom for you too?


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

^^ oh i'm forgetting... one of the most lovely cities i have seeing at these times!


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

another beautiful city.
I like that domed church sorrounded by throng of people.
awesome pictures.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

the city has some AMAZING architecture around! really liked it!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

I think I saw the photos before, but it's worth to see again!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

It's beautiful in the winter! Great photos!


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

originally posted by BG_PATRIOT


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Nice photos, Stelian :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really very nice photos kay:


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

It's almost summertime around so it was time for a new session, sorry if some of the pics seem a bit pale , but it was really sunny and there's no software processing on the pics they're completely 'natural' as usual, plus my cam is old 'n cheap  So enjoy:

May '10:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Did Nevsky get a new dome?


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

Yes, some of the domes were re-covered with gold like 4-5 years ago and the university's roof was refurbished last year.

few more:


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

Beautiful city. I'm ashamed at the fact that I haven't visited it yethno:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

And very nice, amazing updates too kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great city, awesome pictures! Have to visit Sofia soon!


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

more new stuff's coming soon


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Very nice shots of Sofia there.


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

I have some time to waste tomorrow , so expect like tons of fresh pics. I'll take some shots around NDK to show city's vibrant atmosphere and i have some more cool spots in mind including narrow streets locked between the central boulevards that hold a lot of hidden charm.


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

I was expecting sunny weather , but it turned out to be quite cloudy so it wasn't really lively in town. But you know, you gotta do what you gotta do so here it is the new episode.  Plus this thread definitely needed some rainy shots. I left the narrow streets tour for some sunnier day.

June '10:


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

...


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

NICE!


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

...


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

:runaway: ===>


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

saving the best for last, around gloomy NDK ...








































































































































_that's all folks_


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Nice


----------



## koynov (Feb 18, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice those recent photos of Sofia especially those last 2 of them


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

sofia looks really nice

whats the best time to visit?


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow! Great views from that téléphérique.


----------



## koynov (Feb 18, 2009)

Maybe the best time to visit is spring when everything is green and the weather is good. In the summer is too hot,in the winter is too cold  Another panoramic view from Sofia.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

koynov said:


> Maybe the best time to visit is spring when everything is green and the weather is good. In the summer is too hot,in the winter is too cold  Another panoramic view from Sofia.


how cold/ hot does it get?

I come from a city that's really hot in summer, so it's okay for me


----------



## koynov (Feb 18, 2009)

In the summer is 30C -40 C,in the winter is from -5C to - 20C


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

thats extreme :O

btw, did u hear / go to the Madonna concert u had last summer? was there a big hysteria about her?


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

^^
I would say normal hysteria.But I'm not a big fan of hers' so...
Anyways there was a big fuss afterwards cause she damaged the grass in the stadium where the national team had to play a few days after. 
There was a big hysteria about a month ago at 'Sofia Rocks' festival where the big 4 metal bands played together (for the first time?...I;m not 100% sure)but it was huge.
chears!


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

here's one of my favourite buildings in Sofia.Build in 1954 today it is a printhouse and soon will be a bussines center.It is a good example of Socialist Classicism.It's also huge 115 by 150metres


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Stelian said:


> ^^
> I would say normal hysteria.But I'm not a big fan of hers' so...
> Anyways there was a big fuss afterwards cause she damaged the grass in the stadium where the national team had to play a few days after.
> There was a big hysteria about a month ago at 'Sofia Rocks' festival where the big 4 metal bands played together (for the first time?...I;m not 100% sure)but it was huge.
> chears!


thanks!

do u guys get big concerts often in bulgaria?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The aerial photo at night of Sofia couple posts above is indeed great


----------



## koynov (Feb 18, 2009)

Interesting view of Sofia - http://gigasofia.com/


----------



## rover_777 (May 21, 2010)

*@Ivanski - Красивый город! удачные снимки! 10 баллов из Молдовы  !!!*


----------



## dean93 (Jun 27, 2010)

lovely name


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Sofia... very nice, amazing photo updates from the capital of Bulgaria :cheers:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Socialist architecture rocks. What's happening to parliament btw? Any news on the remodeling?


----------



## Dovry (Dec 25, 2010)

Very nice city. Thanks for posting those amazing photos.


----------

